
How a Wind-Up Music Box Works [video] - sohkamyung
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COty6_oDEkk
======
Sidnicious
I upvoted this for the quality of writing and production, not core content
(which isn't newsworthy). It's beautifully done (with the accurate animations
of gearing) and finds tons of interesting things to talk about and
demonstrate.

~~~
brudgers
In theory, I knew how it works. In practice a music box is really a black box
that only seems unsophisticated due to marketing and mass production as toys
since my childhood.

------
rubberbandage
Every one of The Engineer Guy’s videos are a spectacular insight into the
immense complexity of everything around us, and a beautiful demonstration in
how to make that complexity both fascinating and understandable. It’s often
quite a while between updates, but I highly recommend you subscribe to his
channel.

